# Mexipedium xerophyticum



## JPMC (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's this year's blooms. A bit more robust than last year, but not as good as some I've seen on this site.


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for posting, not something you see every day!


----------



## John Boy (Jun 22, 2010)

That's another "first" for me!!! I've never seen xerophyticum with 3 flowers open on one spike. Mine never does more than 2 simultaniously...


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 22, 2010)

Excellent plant and gorgeous flowers!!!!


----------



## nikv (Jun 22, 2010)

Lovely!

I have a question for all the Mexipedium growers out there. Has anyone grown this species from seed or are all the plants out there divisions of collected plants? The flowers appear to be rather small. Has anyone been able to pollinate them? Thanks!

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 22, 2010)

nikv said:


> Lovely!
> 
> I have a question for all the Mexipedium growers out there. Has anyone grown this species from seed or are all the plants out there divisions of collected plants? The flowers appear to be rather small. Has anyone been able to pollinate them? Thanks!
> 
> ...



I heard that Norito of Paphanatic grew this from seed.

Paphman910


----------



## John Boy (Jun 22, 2010)

@Nick:
I have never seen any xerophyticum flasks, and the fact that they grow rather strongly has helped most nurseries not having to produce seeds or flasks. I myself have pollinated about 10 flowers (at least tried to) but never managed to get a pod. The structures are definitely too small for the human eye to be pollinating by hand (the normal way), so, specialist equipment is a "must" for these flowers.

*PS: The fact that this plant carries 3 open flowers and 3 buds on one spike simultaneously and given that the flowers are differently shaped to everything I have seen before, suggest that this is a superior out-cross or a new, improved line of breeding. It would therefore be logical, as mentioned by the Paphman, that this indeed is a seed-propagated plant. *


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 22, 2010)

John Boy said:


> @Nick:
> I have never seen any xerophyticum flasks, and the fact that they grow rather strongly has helped most nurseries not having to produce seeds or flasks. I myself have pollinated about 10 flowers (at least tried to) but never managed to get a pod. The structures are definitely too small for the human eye to be pollinating by hand (the normal way), so, specialist equipment is a "must" for these flowers.


There must be seed grown plants.. I have seen some Mexipedium for sale at an orchid shown, which were too small and too many and too consistent in sice and health, that I doubt they were divisions. (I did not ask whether they were as I just continued my walk after seeing the price: 150€ each little plant - they were circa 30 plants for sale)



John Boy said:


> *PS: The fact that this plant carries 3 open flowers and 3 buds on one spike simultaneously and given that the flowers are differently shaped to everything I have seen before, suggest that this is a superior out-cross or a new, improved line of breeding. It would therefore be logical, as mentioned by the Paphman, that this indeed is a seed-propagated plant. *



or a division of another plant collected in the wild. There is another thread here with alink to a very interesting article regarding populations of Mexipedium in the wild, one of them disappeared due to a big fire and others due to illegal collection (Note: I am not saying that JPMC's plant is wild collected itself, but the possibility of it being a division of a plant different to those originally collected is there)


----------



## John Boy (Jun 22, 2010)

*That would be an alternative, I suppose. Yes, I could see that too.* 

I would however in this case suspect that we’d possibly be talking about a whole other population?! Just look at how different that inflorescence is built. I’m quite impressed with this plant, since it seems to be sending out spikes which are way different to what I have seen so far. Just the fact that there are 3 nodial-points, or branches before the fist bud actually opens is a bit new to me…let alone 3 flowers open simultaneously and on one spike. A 3rd option however would be, that I just haven’t come across a really great xerophyticum yet.


----------



## jewel (Jun 22, 2010)

how big is the plant/ flower? can i get a size reference please?
i like the looks of this one and nice pic:clap:


----------



## JPMC (Jun 22, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> There must be seed grown plants.. I have seen some Mexipedium for sale at an orchid shown, which were too small and too many and too consistent in sice and health, that I doubt they were divisions. (I did not ask whether they were as I just continued my walk after seeing the price: 150€ each little plant - they were circa 30 plants for sale)
> 
> 
> 
> or a division of another plant collected in the wild. There is another thread here with alink to a very interesting article regarding populations of Mexipedium in the wild, one of them disappeared due to a big fire and others due to illegal collection (Note: I am not saying that JPMC's plant is wild collected itself, but the possibility of it being a division of a plant different to those originally collected is there)



This plant was bought from Orchids Limited several years ago. The label says "Mexipedium xerophyticm 'Windy Hill' x self". I believe that they ship internationally with CITES certification and I'm sure I paid less than the equivalent of 150 €. I assume that they still have them for sale.


----------



## JPMC (Jun 22, 2010)

jewel said:


> how big is the plant/ flower? can i get a size reference please?
> i like the looks of this one and nice pic:clap:



The mature spike measures 12 inches from the top of the potting medium and each flower measures 1/2 inch across. The largest growth measures 8 inches across.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 22, 2010)

JPMC said:


> Here's this year's blooms. A bit more robust than last year, but not as good as some I've seen on this site.


You're right, not as good - *much better!*



John Boy said:


> That's another "first" for me!!! I've never seen xerophyticum with 3 flowers open on one spike. Mine never does more than 2 simultaniously...


Me either - that's super! :drool: :smitten:


----------



## John M (Jun 22, 2010)

This is a lovely plant. Well done!!! What's it growing in?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 22, 2010)

Great growing and flowering! Yours kicks the crap out of my sad one.


----------



## JPMC (Jun 22, 2010)

John M said:


> This is a lovely plant. Well done!!! What's it growing in?



Thanks.

It's in a 10 inch clay bulb pan with charcoal and sharp sand as the potting medium. This one seems to like to be grown wet (I water every day with RO water) so I water year-round. The moss started to grow and as it grew the plant kept doing better and better so I left it. I will say that it grows very well side-by-side with my cattleyas, just much more water. I fertilize "weakly weekly" with a urea-free fertilizer.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 22, 2010)

JPMC said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It's in a 10 inch clay bulb pan with charcoal and sharp sand as the potting medium. This one seems to like to be grown wet (I water every day with RO water) so I water year-round. The moss started to grow and as it grew the plant kept doing better and better so I left it. I will say that it grows very well side-by-side with my cattleyas, just much more water. I fertilize "weakly weekly" with a urea-free fertilizer.



Really! Sand and charcoal....hmm....maybe I'll give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2010)

Such a cute, tiny flower!

Interesting how different people grow these. I have mine in diatomite and coconut chips with a little sponge rock thrown in. I learned early on that it doesn't like water like Phrags do -- I water mine once a week.


----------



## JPMC (Jun 22, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Such a cute, tiny flower!
> 
> Interesting how different people grow these. I have mine in diatomite and coconut chips with a little sponge rock thrown in. I learned early on that it doesn't like water like Phrags do -- I water mine once a week.



That's odd. Mine looked very bad when grown drier. It may be that the medium I use is so poorly retentive of water that I need to water more often.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 22, 2010)

Great culture, great flowers. Is there any pink in the flowers at all?


----------



## Jorch (Jun 22, 2010)

fantastic job! 3 flowers on the same spike, that's simply amazing!!

like JPMC, my 2 plants grow so much better after i give them lots of water.. i even let them sit in water for the whole time


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 22, 2010)

that's very nice!


----------



## John M (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'm gonna have a good talk to my piece of 'Windy Hill'. It's one growth and puts out a new leaf as an old one dies off. No stolons - ever. I've had it for almost 2 1/2 years. It did start out rootless and desicated; but, after it grew some roots and plumped up, it won't multiply....it just puts out new leaves in the top and loses them on the bottom......hmmmph!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 23, 2010)

that moss looks great too! and good job on the 3 blooms


----------



## Claudia6982 (Jun 23, 2010)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 23, 2010)

looking at it in more detail... is that tall spike branching? or is it just another flower bud at each nodal point?


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 23, 2010)

Interesting culture differences. I got a division from Heather & it seemed to be doing alright, even putting out 2 new growths. I think I was afraid of overwatering, seems like a common misconception. I have mine in a bonsai pot, fine bark mix with perlite added, now water at least 2x a week depending on temps & sun. It's definitely perkier & growths are getting taller.
As long as it has very good drainage it should be fine.


----------



## John Boy (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, to be honest, just by looking at these plants you can get the impression that they’d be happy to be kept on the dry side. I’ll be changing my own regime according to the information provided here. I think the results (as shown here) speak for themselves, and I too will start my next stolon in a coal & sand mixture, just to see if I can duplicate that sort of success. Thinking about it, this is also the first plant I come across that’s “overgrown” with moss like that. As a result I have to conclude that MUCH MORE WATER would be a good place for me to start at.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 23, 2010)

just a comment regarding water needs... even though the name is xerophyticum (actually related to the xerophytic environement where it grows - on a general view!), the species grow near creeks on a very wet micro-environment... This is one of those (very) misleading names!

you can see in-situ photos in this article (sorry, it is in spanish). The stones where the plants grow are actually covered by moss.
http://www.lankesteriana.ucr.ac.cr/lankesteriana/Lankesteriana 9(3) 2009/31 Perez-Garcia.pdf


----------



## JPMC (Jun 23, 2010)

SlipperKing said:


> Great culture, great flowers. Is there any pink in the flowers at all?



Yes, but it is faint. You can see a little of it in the center of the middle flower.


----------



## JPMC (Jun 23, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> looking at it in more detail... is that tall spike branching? or is it just another flower bud at each nodal point?



It's not branching tremendously, it just has flower clusters at each joint on a small (1/2 inch) stalk branching off the main stalk.


----------



## JPMC (Jun 23, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> just a comment regarding water needs... even though the name is xerophyticum (actually related to the xerophytic environement where it grows - on a general view!), the species grow near creeks on a very wet micro-environment... This is one of those (very) misleading names!
> 
> you can see in-situ photos in this article (sorry, it is in spanish). The stones where the plants grow are actually covered by moss.
> http://www.lankesteriana.ucr.ac.cr/lankesteriana/Lankesteriana 9(3) 2009/31 Perez-Garcia.pdf



I think that you're right. Viewing such images and reading about the natural habitat gave me the idea for growing it this way.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, the general habitat where it comes from is drier than most Phrag habitats, hence the name, but Phrag habitats are VERY wet, and drier than typical Phrag habitat is still quite wet when compared to habitat for Tolumnia, or Brachypetalum Paphs, etc. I found _M. xeriphyticum_ likes to be watered regularly, I don't stand mine in water, but I do water it a couple times a week. It also wants charcoal & either limestone or oystershell (or other calcium & magnesium source) in the mix. 

Many times over the past 15 years I have seen Marilyn Ledoux's CCM pots of _xeriphyticum_ 'Windy Hill' and the other MoBot collected clone. Often they have 3 flowers on a stem. Culture strongly effects flower count and size, the CCM plants were well over 100 growths, in 14 or 16 inch bulb pans. The bar for good culture was set quite high by Marilyn.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 23, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> ...the CCM plants were well over 100 growths, in 14 or 16 inch bulb pans. The bar for good culture was set quite high by Marilyn.



wow... must be a fantastic view!


----------



## John Boy (Jun 23, 2010)

It would be quite something to learn, if there's plants like that in Europe. I know that Popow has huge plants, but plant-size alone does not explain the spikes, carrying 3 flowers and 3 buds. I’d be willing to loose a very nice bottle of wine to anyone, showing me a plant like we’ve seen here, being grown in Europe. JPMC’s plant is not huge, it’s not even very very multi-growth, any yet…. Okay, it has this moss-layer; it obviously grows much wetter than at least I would have dared to keep that species. Could that be enough to make such a difference?
@JPMC: just out of utter curiosity: How did you arrive at a potting medium like that? And: how long has your plant been cultivated that way? Is there any chance you could let us have a few more pictures? I’m dying to see what would be happening under that layer of moss. Next up would be: do your new stolons dig their way through the moos to the surface, or do you still (like the rest of us mortals) have to burry the stolons every time they are large enough to start making roots?


----------



## JPMC (Jun 23, 2010)

John Boy said:


> It would be quite something to learn, if there's plants like that in Europe. I know that Popow has huge plants, but plant-size alone does not explain the spikes, carrying 3 flowers and 3 buds. I’d be willing to loose a very nice bottle of wine to anyone, showing me a plant like we’ve seen here, being grown in Europe. JPMC’s plant is not huge, it’s not even very very multi-growth, any yet…. Okay, it has this moss-layer; it obviously grows much wetter than at least I would have dared to keep that species. Could that be enough to make such a difference?
> @JPMC: just out of utter curiosity: How did you arrive at a potting medium like that? And: how long has your plant been cultivated that way? Is there any chance you could let us have a few more pictures? I’m dying to see what would be happening under that layer of moss. Next up would be: do your new stolons dig their way through the moos to the surface, or do you still (like the rest of us mortals) have to burry the stolons every time they are large enough to start making roots?



I saw and read about the natural habitat which seemed to be a scree (rocky with nearly constant moisture). The moss came along without my intervention except that I gave it the moist environment that it likes. Whether it is the moss that makes the difference or the moist conditions, I cannot say since I don't get one without the other in my plant room. It has been in this pot for about 7 years. I can take more pictures, but I'm leery of digging up the moss for fear of damaging the plant. The stolons are not burrowing into the moss, they creep along the surface. I am forever training them around the pot so they don't escape the rim. They don't need burying, they root in the moss once they get to be about an inch across.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2010)

Very nice. I still haven't re-potted mine!


----------



## John M (Jun 24, 2010)

Very good info here. Thanks eveyone! I'm going to have to reconsider what I'm doing for my plant. It's in CHC/perlite/limestone gravel, in a plastic pot with lots of drain holes. I never let it dry out. There is some moss beginning to grow on the surface and yet, it never produces any stolons. Maybe it needs more light now? Currently, it gets intermediate light.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 24, 2010)

John M said:


> ...... Maybe it needs more light now? Currently, it gets intermediate light.


probably, mine is with the catts, the vanda & higher light multi paphs.


----------



## John M (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks! I'll move it this afternoon and hopefully that will help it along over the summer. I only have to move it 10 feet or so; but, that will increase the light it gets to what's good for a Vanda and high light loving Cattleya.


----------



## John Boy (Jun 24, 2010)

Did I mention that I love this forum lately? So many great people, so much to learn, great plants.... And a different perspective! :clap::clap::clap:

Why did it take me so long to get here?


----------



## JPMC (Jun 24, 2010)

John M said:


> Very good info here. Thanks eveyone! I'm going to have to reconsider what I'm doing for my plant. It's in CHC/perlite/limestone gravel, in a plastic pot with lots of drain holes. I never let it dry out. There is some moss beginning to grow on the surface and yet, it never produces any stolons. Maybe it needs more light now? Currently, it gets intermediate light.



This one definitely needs more light and a bit more fertilizer than a paph. I give it the same light as a cattleya but much more water. I will also say that I was advised to give calcium supplementation, which I do every 4 months with garden lime pellets, but I have not noticed that this treatment made the plant grow better or worse.


----------



## John M (Jun 24, 2010)

JPMC said:


> This one definitely needs more light and a bit more fertilizer than a paph. I give it the same light as a cattleya but much more water. I will also say that I was advised to give calcium supplementation, which I do every 4 months with garden lime pellets, but I have not noticed that this treatment made the plant grow better or worse.



I've also concluded recently that I should be feeding more. I've been seeing some micronutrient deficiency issues in a wide variety of plants and concluded that pure R.O. water with a very weak fert solution just once a week or two isn't enough for most. So, independent of my xerophyticum concerns, I've started feeding the same weak solution more frequently. Perhaps that is why this little plant has always lost a leaf as it grows a new one and never sends out stolons. I'll try to remember to comment on this in .....say 6 months. 'Should be interesting to see what happens with these changes.


----------



## John Boy (Sep 21, 2010)

Good morning everyone,
sorry I wasn’t in for a while. I was so impressed with this little plant right here, that I decided to duplicate this success. I found myself a few pieces of Windy Hill from Sam Tsui, I have ever so slightly played with the compost as suggested by JPMC, by adding a hand full of crushed oyster shells and Vermiculite, and I’ve transplanted a little piece of moss onto surface, just to save some time. I hope that this works, but for starters: Since keeping my other xerophyticums *wet as can be, they have been growing like nuts.* So, something is working. 
*This little guy was potted up yesterday*:

Enjoy!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 21, 2010)

Do you also have coal and sharp sand in the mix as well John?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 21, 2010)

That's doing well. I still need to repot mine!


----------



## hardy (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 22, 2010)

John Boy said:


> *wet as can be, they have been growing like nuts.* So, something is working.
> *This little guy was potted up yesterday*:


What is as wet as can be? twice a week watering?
What size is the pot?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2010)

John Boy said:


>



:rollhappy: the background looks like my living room!


----------



## JPMC (Sep 22, 2010)

John Boy said:


> Good morning everyone,
> sorry I wasn’t in for a while. I was so impressed with this little plant right here, that I decided to duplicate this success. I found myself a few pieces of Windy Hill from Sam Tsui, I have ever so slightly played with the compost as suggested by JPMC, by adding a hand full of crushed oyster shells and Vermiculite, and I’ve transplanted a little piece of moss onto surface, just to save some time. I hope that this works, but for starters: Since keeping my other xerophyticums *wet as can be, they have been growing like nuts.* So, something is working.
> *This little guy was potted up yesterday*:
> 
> Enjoy!



The plant looks really healthy and the potting set-up is very close to mine. I hope you have success with it. One more thing, you may want some U-shaped pieces of wire to train the new growths around the pot. I never seem to have enough.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 22, 2010)

Cool! I just planted mine in the same basic way - low, broad pot, with the same basic compost. It seems to be doing well so far. Good luck with yours!


----------



## John Boy (Sep 23, 2010)

At this point I think *it’s about time for a humongous „Thanks so much JPMC*!!!“ for all your input!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is my believe that you changed the lives of at least 25-50 xerophyticum plants for the better all around this planet! And just maybe the Borg have assimilated this information also....


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 23, 2010)

Wow! I have found my new love! :drool:
This is an amazingly wonderful little orchid!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2010)

Mine made a few new growths (now 12-14) but they're in the air and I dont think they will bloom if they're not in the media and able to set roots!  Must re-pot!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 23, 2010)

um, do the growths on these die off after blooming like other slippers do?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 23, 2010)

IDK, I do know the plant is VERY hardy!


----------



## JPMC (Sep 23, 2010)

likespaphs said:


> um, do the growths on these die off after blooming like other slippers do?



Yes, they do.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> IDK, I do know the plant is VERY hardy!



speaking of, for most of the spring and summer, I had my seedling in a joe pot with the cover on and almost never watered it; (high drain square plastic pot with tall clear dome) and it looks fine though I will repot it as well


----------



## John Boy (Sep 29, 2010)

Here’s another one of my plants (_happily growing in the autumn sunlight_), still in my own compost for that species. In this moment in time I believe that the compost (or it’s components) is not the important part/issue with xerophyticum. *Important seems to be that it is kept wet, or rather very wet…, hence: the growing moss!*


----------



## NYEric (Sep 29, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## JPMC (Sep 29, 2010)

John Boy said:


> Here’s another one of my plants (_happily growing in the autumn sunlight_), still in my own compost for that species. In this moment in time I believe that the compost (or it’s components) is not the important part/issue with xerophyticum. *Important seems to be that it is kept wet, too very wet…, hence: the growing moss!*



Thay look VERY happy. You may want to use a wire clip to pin down the growth before it gets "airborne".


----------



## Ernie (Sep 29, 2010)

"Important seems to be that it is kept wet, too very wet…, hence: the growing moss!"

Odd. The moss in the original pic caught my attention. I don't grow these (yet!), but many say they are very drought tolerant- as in xeric per the specific epithet "xerophyticum". In fact, the US Botanical Garden has these in the desert area with dry air and cacti. Looks like you use mesh containers which would keep good air at the roots. Shoot, it's working- keep it up!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 29, 2010)

BTW, I saw Marilyn LeDoux (Windy Hill Orchids) a couple weeks ago, and she had a cross she did of 'Windy Hill' and 'Oaxaca'.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2010)

My Mex. is watered once a week in the colder weather months, and 2x a week when it's outside in warmer weather. So far, it's growing well (knock on wood!).


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2010)

Have you flowered it yet?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2010)

Ernie said:


> BTW, I saw Marilyn LeDoux (Windy Hill Orchids) a couple weeks ago, and she had a cross she did of 'Windy Hill' and 'Oaxaca'.


In Florida!? 
Sounds like time to order some more stuff from Missouri! 
JPMC, can you show us how you're growing your basil?


----------



## Ernie (Sep 30, 2010)

NYEric said:


> In Florida!?



Actually, I was in St. Louis.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Have you flowered it yet?


Yes. Posted a photo on this forum 5-6-2009:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12102&highlight=mexipedium


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2010)

OK, thanks, I'm still wishing mine would bloom.


----------



## JPMC (Oct 1, 2010)

NYEric said:


> In Florida!?
> Sounds like time to order some more stuff from Missouri!
> JPMC, can you show us how you're growing your basil?



Sorry, no basil here. I live in an apartment and must make due with the produce at the farmer's market.


----------



## Rick (Oct 1, 2010)

Ernie said:


> "Important seems to be that it is kept wet, too very wet…, hence: the growing moss!"
> 
> Odd. The moss in the original pic caught my attention. I don't grow these (yet!), but many say they are very drought tolerant- as in xeric per the specific epithet "xerophyticum". In fact, the US Botanical Garden has these in the desert area with dry air and cacti. Looks like you use mesh containers which would keep good air at the roots. Shoot, it's working- keep it up!



They may be drought tolerant Ernie, but the rainfall in the area they come from is actually pretty close to SE United states. I think about 35 or so inches a year if I remember correctly. That may be "xeric" in comparison to a rainforest in Columbia, but its pretty wet compared to deserts in parts of Mexico with rainfall less than 10 inches a year. 

Some of the other recent pics show them growing on seepage cliffs with a certain amount of year round water.

I don't keep mine "phrag" wet, but water them at least as good as my paphs, and they grow like weeds.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2010)

It's a Phrag!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 1, 2010)

Rick said:


> They may be drought tolerant Ernie, but the rainfall in the area they come from is actually pretty close to SE United states. I think about 35 or so inches a year if I remember correctly. That may be "xeric" in comparison to a rainforest in Columbia, but its pretty wet compared to deserts in parts of Mexico with rainfall less than 10 inches a year.
> 
> Some of the other recent pics show them growing on seepage cliffs with a certain amount of year round water.
> 
> I don't keep mine "phrag" wet, but water them at least as good as my paphs, and they grow like weeds.



Gotchya. Seepage cliffs would provide excellent aeration at the roots too. 

Thanks.


----------



## JPMC (Oct 9, 2010)

It's almost 4 months later and after one of the hottest summers I can remember yet the plant is still in flower. Good value for the limited space in my plant room.



[/IMG]


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 9, 2010)

Sweet!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 10, 2010)

Sweet, indeed!


----------



## John M (Oct 11, 2010)

John M said:


> I've also concluded recently that I should be feeding more. I've been seeing some micronutrient deficiency issues in a wide variety of plants and concluded that pure R.O. water with a very weak fert solution just once a week or two isn't enough for most. So, independent of my xerophyticum concerns, I've started feeding the same weak solution more frequently. Perhaps that is why this little plant has always lost a leaf as it grows a new one and never sends out stolons. I'll try to remember to comment on this in .....say 6 months. 'Should be interesting to see what happens with these changes.



Well, I increased the feeding and kept my plant very well watered. I actually forgot to move it to higher light. Now, 4 months later, it finally has put on a new leaf without losing an older one and it has it's first stolon growing! Also, a lot more moss has started to grow on the surface of the mix (CHC/perlite/limestone gravel). I will move it to the sunny side of the greenhouse and keep up the very frequent watering and feeding. Hopefully, I'll get flowers in a couple of years. It's just a single growth with a NS of about 3" now.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2010)

John M said:


> Well, I increased the feeding and kept my plant very well watered. I actually forgot to move it to higher light. Now, 4 months later, it finally has put on a new leaf without losing an older one and it has it's first stolon growing! Also, a lot more moss has started to grow on the surface of the mix (CHC/perlite/limestone gravel). I will move it to the sunny side of the greenhouse and keep up the very frequent watering and feeding. Hopefully, I'll get flowers in a couple of years. It's just a single growth with a NS of about 3" now.



That's a good sign to see stolons John. Seems like mine is going to skip blooming this year, but I've got at least a half dozen new stolons coming on, and some of the older (until recently aerial) growths are actually putting down new roots into the potting media.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 18, 2010)

Do you think I could sit mine in water if I put it into a tall clay pot? Right now I have a shallow bonsai pot and it grows very slowly.

I would sit it in water with inorganic medium in the base, such as gravel, S/H clay and sand. And then on the top I could add some bark, etc.

I don't think that I could keep up with the watering to grow moss on top otherwise!


----------



## JPMC (Oct 20, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> Do you think I could sit mine in water if I put it into a tall clay pot? Right now I have a shallow bonsai pot and it grows very slowly.
> 
> I would sit it in water with inorganic medium in the base, such as gravel, S/H clay and sand. And then on the top I could add some bark, etc.
> 
> I don't think that I could keep up with the watering to grow moss on top otherwise!



I have no experience with that method. I would be afraid of rot. For me, a daily watering of my plant is made easier by placing it near my water source.


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2010)

smartie2000 said:


> Do you think I could sit mine in water if I put it into a tall clay pot? Right now I have a shallow bonsai pot and it grows very slowly.
> 
> I would sit it in water with inorganic medium in the base, such as gravel, S/H clay and sand. And then on the top I could add some bark, etc.
> 
> I don't think that I could keep up with the watering to grow moss on top otherwise!



I think that would be pushing it Fren, unless you ran generally higher temps. Maybe if you started in late spring or summer.

Mine grows very fast without the live moss growth. In fact, until I recently repotted, it grew aerial keikis. They definitely appreciate more water than what they get credit for, but I think it needs to be in conjunction with higher temps during the growth season.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree, Rick. Mine does well in the summer months with more water, but I cut back now that it's inside.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's mine as of today. Transplanted into a mix of charcoal and sand this past July. The new shoot has grown since then.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks happy. My new growths seem always to be on long stolons.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Looks happy. My new growths seem always to be on long stolons.



Mine too. at least 3".


----------



## John M (Mar 22, 2011)

John M said:


> Originally Posted by John M
> I've also concluded recently that I should be feeding more. I've been seeing some micronutrient deficiency issues in a wide variety of plants and concluded that pure R.O. water with a very weak fert solution just once a week or two isn't enough for most. So, independent of my xerophyticum concerns, I've started feeding the same weak solution more frequently. Perhaps that is why this little plant has always lost a leaf as it grows a new one and never sends out stolons. I'll try to remember to comment on this in .....say 6 months (Dec 2010). 'Should be interesting to see what happens with these changes.





John M said:


> Well, I increased the feeding and kept my plant very well watered. I actually forgot to move it to higher light. Now, 4 months later (Oct. 2010), it finally has put on a new leaf without losing an older one and it has it's first stolon growing! Also, a lot more moss has started to grow on the surface of the mix (CHC/perlite/limestone gravel). I will move it to the sunny side of the greenhouse and keep up the very frequent watering and feeding. Hopefully, I'll get flowers in a couple of years. It's just a single growth with a NS of about 3" now.



Now, only 5 months after my last post, my plant is in spike!!! I repotted it in October and moved it to the warm, sunny corner of the greenhouse, where I hung it up with the Vandas. I kept it well watered all the time. I just took the pot down today to have another look and there is a spike about an inch high that was not there a week ago! This single growth plant looks very healthy; but, it's tiny! The leafspan is only about 3 inches and it's got just one starter growth. I'll post photos when it's in bloom.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 3, 2011)

John M said:


> Now, only 5 months after my last post, my plant is in spike!!! I repotted it in October and moved it to the warm, sunny corner of the greenhouse, where I hung it up with the Vandas. I kept it well watered all the time. I just took the pot down today to have another look and there is a spike about an inch high that was not there a week ago! This single growth plant looks very healthy; but, it's tiny! The leafspan is only about 3 inches and it's got just one starter growth. I'll post photos when it's in bloom.



Great news! I can't wait for the pics.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2011)

Mine are sending new shoots running but no flowers yet! .


----------

